# Anyone Has Any Information On Cordeiro Bloodline?



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

HELLO EVERYONE! I AM WHAT I LIKE TO CALL AN UPCOMING/STUDENT OF THE PITBULL BREED!!! I LOVE THEM AND EVERYTHING ABOUT THEM! I KNOW MUCH ABOUT THE BREED ITSELF, I'VE READ MANY BOOKS AND SPOKE WITH MANY BREEDERS. CURRENTLY I HAVE TWO APBTs ONE IS 18 MONTHS OLD AND THE OTHER IS A RECENT ADDITION TO THE FAM AT 3 MOS OLD!!!

OK NOW THAT THAT'S OVER WITH. ABOUT MID DECEMBER WE BOUGHT A RED, RED NOSED BEAUTIFUL MALE APBT FROM ATL KING PITS HERE IN ATLANTA. HE HAS RED DEVIL AND CORDEIRO IN HIS BLOODLINE. LIKE I SAID I AM A STUDENT SO I'VE GOTTEN A LOT OF INFO ON "RED DEVIL" AND THE OLD FAMILY RED'S HISTORY. HE'S A WEEK FROM 3 MONTHS AND ABOUT 32 POUNDS SO HE'S DEVELOPING WELL! I PLAN ON WEIGHTPULLING AND MAYBE EVEN CONFORMATION. HOPEFULLY, FURTHER DOWN THE LINE I CAN HELP TO MPROVE THE BREED BY BREEDNG, BUT THAT'S FURTHER DOWN THE LINE LIKE I SAID.... ANYWAYS, JUST REALLY LOOKING FOR INFO ON CORDEIRO BLOODLINE. I WILL HAVE MORE ON THE EXACT DOGS WHEN I RECEIVE HIS 8 GEN PED, WHICH IS TAKING *FOREVER *TO COME!!!!!! BUT ANY INFO WILL BE GREATFUL!!!! THANKS!!!!

O YEA, THAT'S HIM AS MY AVATAR


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome. Can't really be much help with the bloodline. So he's around 11 weeks and weighs 32 pounds? Did I read that correctly?


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks For Da Welcome.... Nooooooo!!!! Lol. He's 3 And Half Mos Old, Exactly 17 Weeks Old Today!!!


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

Oooo, I See What You Mean!!! I Meant A Week From Four Months! He Was Born October 21, 07...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, that sounds better, LOL. He's looks good. Got any more pics?


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

YEA, HERE IS A LINK TO HIS PICS...

http://westga.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2005124&l=408e7&id=1117650474


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

He is very cute, pretty face. If they didn't show you a pedigree before you purchased him thats a little weird. I wouldn't buy a pup without knowing the breeding of that pup first. 
I checked out their site (if its the right kennel) and they had AmBullies. If you studied and learned about the breed you'd know what to look for when picking a true APBT with correct conformation. APBTs are not 100lbs with large head and chest. I don't have anything against Am Bully but they are different from APBT in structure, temperament, drive and there is cross breeding in at least some. There is someone on here that knows a lot about Am Bully they are a good source of info. Not sure where you could study up on them because they are a newer breed/type. Which is the parents of your dog? Are the parents on the website? Unless I missed them I'm seeing Gotti and Greyline blood mostly. 

From what I understand Cordeiro is also an American Bully line. I don't know much about them other then they are large dogs and probably heavy AST. It will help once you can post the pedigree because some people here might know about the specific dogs. If I knew what their foundation was I might be able to help.


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

Well actually, I bought him, but because of my hectic work/school schedule I could not go to pick him up myself. I had my bro go down to get him. The dogs on the website are their "top dogs." His mom and pop is not on the web site because they specialize in breeding blue and blue fawn bullies only, although they do have a handful of reds. My bro saw the ped and threw out some names that I recognized, like Harvey's "Red Devil" and Williamson's "Cyclone" so I gave him the ok. Hs father was a Red Brindle and only weighed 78 pounds, mom on the other hand was a red/red nose (he looks exactly like her) and was only 55 pounds. So bullies they were not! Or at least do not look the par. LOL! Of course I didn't take the guys papers so I am currently waiting on GOOSE'S ped from the ADBA registry.

As far as me studying the breed, which I have done. I DO know that the REAL/OLD STYLE APBTs range from 30-70 or so, so the pits of today have to have been crossed somewhere down the line. On the other hand, from what I know of conformation, his parents had. Goose, is not nearly bully, compared to my bro's two pits which are RE/Gotti/Muggleston and all being the same age. I can however say that Goose's muscles, although not being as heavy as the other two, are far more prominant than theirs, probably cuz we are always hittin the streets or wrestling. His drive is outstanding, turning it on when playing/running. I mean this pup never gets tired! Temperment? He is the NICEST pit EVER! lol. Always looking to give anyone on the block kisses human or beast, yet at the same time letting strangers to the block know of his pressence with a "whoof whoof whoooooooo!" He'll prove himself, however, when he hits the shows!!!!

PICS BELOW SHOWS HIM COMPARED TO MY BROS BULLIES!!! All 4 months old.

GOOSE









CAPONE









CHEVY


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Capone doesn't look real bully?

Goose is cute..lol He's all tall and lanky, bet you he will fill out nice, its funny to see them go through those stages. 

I guess it depends on the exact pedigree. I would be interested to see. Some of the Cordeiro dogs are "correct" not so bully but they are staff like in their build, so they are correct to the heavier bulky staff dogs I guess you'd say. Some are pretty bully and several are blue too, so it probably depends what dogs are in his pedigree and how much. Maybe there is more Red Devil? That would be a very cool pedigree with the old family blood in there.


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

CAPONE'S THE HEAVIEST AND SHORTEST ONE OF THEM ALL!!!!! HE'S ALREADY 40 POUNDS! LOL! They are all my lil homies tho. They are some good dogs tho. 

As soon as I get the ped I'll post it.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Maybe it is the picture angle though. Like Chevy I can see the bully look of him cuz its from the front.


----------



## cordeirokim (Jan 5, 2009)

*Cordeiro Bloodlines*

Hi,

My name is Kim Cordeiro. I am Troy Cordeiro's widow. Troy started the Cordeiro bloodline in 1992. I will be happy to answer any question that you have if I know the answer. Please let me know which Cordeiro dogs are in your bloodline.

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

cordeirokim said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Kim Cordeiro. I am Troy Cordeiro's widow. Troy started the Cordeiro bloodline in 1992. I will be happy to answer any question that you have if I know the answer. Please let me know which Cordeiro dogs are in your bloodline.
> 
> ...


Doesn't get any better than that :clap:


----------



## doubleedgepitbulls (Jan 13, 2009)

*I have a bully that's almost 50%Cordeiros.*

Could you email me and I'll tell you the dogs names and I would like to know where they came from originally. Thank you.


----------



## doubleedgepitbulls (Jan 13, 2009)

*I have a bully that's almost 50%Cordeiros.*

Could you email me and I'll tell you the dogs names and I would like to know where they came from originally. Thank you.


----------



## danleys gracie (Jun 25, 2008)

my gracie has got a little hint of cordeiros in her pedigree, her mother dam was 50% cordeiros and i also think that is a bully line


----------



## DMMK (Jan 14, 2009)

Seems Like Alot of ppl in Ga. Have that Cordeiro Bloodline. 
I also have a Corderio 25 Months old Male Top & Bottom....


----------



## Mary Reynolds (Nov 28, 2009)

*I need information on the Cordiero bloodline*



Khymera-B said:


> Doesn't get any better than that :clap:





cordeirokim said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Kim Cordeiro. I am Troy Cordeiro's widow. Troy started the Cordeiro bloodline in 1992. I will be happy to answer any question that you have if I know the answer. Please let me know which Cordeiro dogs are in your bloodline.
> 
> ...


Please send me your email address. I would like to know what bloodlines was put together to create the Cordiero line? Please advise. Thanks, Mary


----------



## Mary Reynolds (Nov 28, 2009)

Mrs. Cordiero, I would like to know what bloodlines were used to create the Cordiero line? Please advise.


----------



## Mary Reynolds (Nov 28, 2009)

To everyone, I recently came across the Cordiero bloodline. Could someone please tell me about this line & what bloodlines did it take to create the Cordiero line?


----------

